# Winter white/ Russian dwarf hamsters?



## maddy harper (Feb 19, 2018)

I’m bit confused between the winter white and the Russian dwarf hamsters Little bit
Do the Russian dwarf hamsters sleep during the day like the Syrians and only get up at night and the winter white come out to play during the day sorry for the questions


----------



## maddy harper (Feb 19, 2018)

I would quite like to get a dwarf hamster but I’m not sure whether the winter whites are more friendlier than the Russian dwarf or whether it just depends on the hamster


----------



## maddy harper (Feb 19, 2018)

Any replies would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Like with any hamster it depends on the individual, how they are treated and how much they are socialised/handlded


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

maddy harper said:


> I'm bit confused between the winter white and the Russian dwarf hamsters Little bit
> Do the Russian dwarf hamsters sleep during the day like the Syrians and only get up at night and the winter white come out to play during the day sorry for the questions


This gives a simple explanation as to the differences, as you'll see the difference between the winter white and the campbells is more on looks, the russian dwarf is just a name for the winter white, campbell or hybrid. 
http://russiandwarfhamster.org/campbells-winter-whites-what-is-the-difference/



maddy harper said:


> I would quite like to get a dwarf hamster but I'm not sure whether the winter whites are more friendlier than the Russian dwarf or whether it just depends on the hamster


If I remember correctly the winter white is generally considered the friendlier of the two species, but it will of course depend on the individual.


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

All hamster species are nocturnal, some even come out in evenings or at dawn, but all the species of hamster are nocturnal and will be most active at night


----------

